# Mosquito Ringtone Adults can't hear



## AceHBK (Jun 14, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060612/ap_on_sc/nyc_youth_ring_tone

Very cool.  I could hear it and im 28...thank god im not too old.
you can download this at the popular fingtone site  www.fork.com


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing...I can't hear it.  Can you?

Edited to add: The Mosquito ringtone isn't going to fly in any of the public schools in Philly.  Students aren't allowed to bring cell phones (or any other electronic gizmos) to school.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't hear it. I keep randomly playing the mp3 to see if anyone else at work notices, nothing so far... :uhyeah:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 14, 2006)

I can hear it if it's loud enough - but then my dog goes a little nuts.

Also, be careful trying to play it in Firefox; my system is set to default to Quicktime, and when I tried to play it, Firefox kept shutting down.  I had to open the link in IE, then play it through Rhapsody.  I have uploaded the actual mp3 and attached it to this post.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oddly enough, while I exhibit an audiometric shift from a career of exposure to VERY loud noise-i.e., I'm going deaf-I can hear it quite clearly, and I'm 46 years old......


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 14, 2006)

I definately need to get this on my Treo.

SwordLady.....i was surprised to hear that some schools allow cellphones.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 14, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> SwordLady.....i was surprised to hear that some schools allow cellphones.


 
Columbine.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 14, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I definately need to get this on my Treo.
> 
> SwordLady.....i was surprised to hear that some schools allow cellphones.


 
A Lot of schools don't sllow cell phones but they students still have them cause if you don't have to walk through a medical detector to get into school, there is no one there to stop you from bringing one in.  My high school used to ban cell phones and pagers but as long as you had it in your bag and weren't blatent about their use, no one got in trouble for it...

I am only 25 and I don't think I could hear it....guess I am old before my time...


----------



## Blindside (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm 34 and I find that ringtone to be very annoying.  

Lamont


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 14, 2006)

I can hear it, but probably wouldn't notice it.  To me, it sounds like the whine of a computer monitor that's on it's last leg (which is pretty common).  Of course, it if went on for more than 10 seconds or so, I'd be looking for whatever device was putting out that sound, since it's also extremely irritating to me.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 14, 2006)

i can hear it. And my high school didnt allow cell phones either..... but that never stopped me or any of my friends from having htem​


----------



## Ants (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't hear it and I'm only 29 (in 13 days time) : (


----------



## donna (Jun 14, 2006)

I can hear it and Im 45


----------



## Marginal (Jun 14, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Amazing...I can't hear it. Can you?


Yaaaaah! That's really, really, really annoying.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 14, 2006)

I can also hear it (I'm 41). Very annoying.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 15, 2006)

Uh....I can't hear it. Weird. Right now our dog is asleep in my daughters room...when she kicks him out later I'm gonna play it again and see what he does.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh my god, yes very annoying! I'm 29 (in october) and I heard it loud and clear....and hated it. If I start hearing phones go off with that ring tone I'm going to go crazy and start smashing peopales phones!

7sm


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 15, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Uh....I can't hear it. Weird. Right now our dog is asleep in my daughters room...when she kicks him out later I'm gonna play it again and see what he does.


 
How did the dog react?

I will say that I think everyone turned up their speakers to hear it.  Now with cellphones most of us wont have the ringer on full blast.  I know mine stays a a pretty low volume.  If I had the ringtone at the volume my finger is at now I am sure not too many people would hear it.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 15, 2006)

Just think, right now young people all across the country are being annoyed by this ringtone as MT members check it out... :lol:


----------



## Marginal (Jun 15, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I will say that I think everyone turned up their speakers to hear it. Now with cellphones most of us wont have the ringer on full blast. I know mine stays a a pretty low volume. If I had the ringtone at the volume my finger is at now I am sure not too many people would hear it.


 
I cranked my speakers down to the lowest setting. Still sounds the same.


----------



## beau_safken (Jun 15, 2006)

I hear that REAL loud... damn how annoying but interesting....


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 15, 2006)

I heard it.  Pissed me right off, too.  My cat heard it and looked at me as though to say, "stupid human, turn that **** off."  I acquiesced because cats are superior life forms _Flatlander_.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I heard it. Pissed me right off, too. My cat heard it and looked at me as though to say, "stupid human, turn that **** off." I acquiesced because cats are superior life forms _Flatlander_.


 
Huh- huh!  Dogs are kinder, gentler, and they are more intelligent!  They just don't like to flaunt their superiority, like the cats!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 15, 2006)

OKay...this is weird.  I can hear this very high-pitched tone when I crank the speakers up to the highest volume.  Not very irritating to me, though I can feel the insides of my ears buzzing a little.  I'm at work right now, and I don't think anyone else can hear it.  I replayed the sound several times, and no one has reacted.

I probably couldn't hear anything at home, because my speakers are older and emit a little static.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh-  my speakers don't work, so I didn't hear squat!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 15, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Oh-  my speakers don't work, so I didn't hear squat!


:lfao:  Oh, is _that_ why your dog didn't react?  :lfao:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok...I heard it this time..my daughter had headphones plugged into the computer this morning...didn't notice...heh.

However, my dog paid absolutely no attention at all. Go figure.


----------



## TimoS (Jun 16, 2006)

A high-pitched noise originally developed to keep teens from loitering has a new use. Since most adults cannot hear the noise, teens are now using it as a ringtone that only they can hear. 

Full story here
and here

and here's the actual ringtone (I guess, I sure can't hear anything)


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 16, 2006)

I couldn't hear a thing either.  I just tested it on my children (age 7 and 4).  They confirmed that there is a buzzing sound coming from you sample.


----------



## TimoS (Jun 16, 2006)

Guess it's kind of official then: I am getting old  

Damn, just noticed that this topic has been covered here previously. I really should read more thoroughly. Further proof that I am getting old


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 16, 2006)

It just sounds like computer sounds or maybe I didn't hear it.  But my puppy is practically sitting on my laptop half asleep and he didn't seem to hear it either, nor my other dog or my birds who always react.  On the other hand, the high tone dog bark silencer gets their attention at the lowest setting and mine too, it is very annoying.  But my husband can't hear that at all.  TW


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 16, 2006)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Guess it's kind of official then: I am getting old
> 
> Damn, just noticed that this topic has been covered here previously. I really should read more thoroughly. Further proof that I am getting old


 
With speakers at work turned up I could hear it.

If i had it on my phone I would need the colume up.  I couldnt hear it if the volume was low.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :lfao: Oh, is _that_ why your dog didn't react? :lfao:


 
   That's all I'm going to say in response...


----------

